
Ask HN: Which are the most secure domain registrars, in your opinion? - prmph
Sounds like CloudFlare might be a good bet, considering this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cloudflare.com&#x2F;introducing-cloudflare-registrar&#x2F;
======
kapuru
Secure? That's broad. One tip: If you're an activist and scared of censorship
better avoid any .tld related to verisign.

